# All natural pest control



## Danimal (Apr 30, 2021)

I added Bees to the homestead this year, just one hive for now. I haven't quite gotten them all named. To be honest, it's a nightmare, you have to come up with a couple hundred names a day.  

So, I am more focused on natural pest control. To the already too long todo list, Bat houses, Martin house, I plant citronella everywhere and I am going to plant some lemon grass as well all for insects. I'd rather not have a traditional mouser, not a cat person, only if it becomes necessary. So as I read Toms falconer post , it reminded me that I had Owl nest boxes on the list. We see lots of diurnal raptors, Redtails, Broadwings, Coopers, and Kites are some of the more common daily sightings if you take the time to look.

We have 4 species of owl living on the property I have heard and seen all 4, haven't found any hidey-holes yet but the only one I don't have a general idea of its area is the screech. The other 3 are great horned, Barred and Barn owl. I am going to build one for each species and see if I can attract more to the property. If it works and it is not cost prohibitive because of location, I may webcam some if I can reach. Have any of you put up a nesting box for an owl? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2021)

For a very long time I have been wanting to install an owl box and a couple bat boxes, but lack of knowledge and experience keeps me from it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 30, 2021)

Danimal said:


> I added Bees to the homestead this year, just one hive for now. I haven't quite gotten them all named. To be honest, it's a nightmare, you have to come up with a couple hundred names a day.
> 
> So, I am more focused on natural pest control. To the already too long todo list, Bat houses, Martin house, I plant citronella everywhere and I am going to plant some lemon grass as well all for insects. I'd rather not have a traditional mouser, not a cat person, only if it becomes necessary. So as I read Toms falconer post , it reminded me that I had Owl nest boxes on the list. We see lots of diurnal raptors, Redtails, Broadwings, Coopers, and Kites are some of the more common daily sightings if you take the time to look.
> 
> We have 4 species of owl living on the property I have heard and seen all 4, haven't found any hidey-holes yet but the only one I don't have a general idea of its area is the screech. The other 3 are great horned, Barred and Barn owl. I am going to build one for each species and see if I can attract more to the property. If it works and it is not cost prohibitive because of location, I may webcam some if I can reach. Have any of you put up a nesting box for an owl? Any input is appreciated.


I don't have any experience with which to help you, but I love all of this. I built a kestrel box because 1. I love kestrels, and 2. I have a summer grasshopper problem that I'd like them to take care of for me. Some bees discovered my kestrel house and decided to shack up there before the kestrels could find it, but that is okay because I like bees too. I was going to start a hive last year, but covid killed that plan along with many others.



I was able to see a really cool bat box at a friends place in Florida. You could hear them stirring and making noise as sunset approached every night. Despite water water every where, there were hardly any mosquitoes on that large ranch. I was able to walk around outside at night in shorts and a t-shirt with no bug spray and never got bit. Almost like being at home in CA, only much warmer at night.



I wish you luck in your efforts. Please post pics and share whatever you learn or experience.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 30, 2021)

I to am interested in bat boxes hope to see what you come up with


----------



## queen koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

Danimal said:


> I added Bees to the homestead this year, just one hive for now. I haven't quite gotten them all named. To be honest, it's a nightmare, you have to come up with a couple hundred names a day.
> 
> So, I am more focused on natural pest control. To the already too long todo list, Bat houses, Martin house, I plant citronella everywhere and I am going to plant some lemon grass as well all for insects. I'd rather not have a traditional mouser, not a cat person, only if it becomes necessary. So as I read Toms falconer post , it reminded me that I had Owl nest boxes on the list. We see lots of diurnal raptors, Redtails, Broadwings, Coopers, and Kites are some of the more common daily sightings if you take the time to look.
> 
> We have 4 species of owl living on the property I have heard and seen all 4, haven't found any hidey-holes yet but the only one I don't have a general idea of its area is the screech. The other 3 are great horned, Barred and Barn owl. I am going to build one for each species and see if I can attract more to the property. If it works and it is not cost prohibitive because of location, I may webcam some if I can reach. Have any of you put up a nesting box for an owl? Any input is appreciated.


I too have begun to propagate citronella. I bought 2 small plants. First one I thought died in a frost but came back huge. The second grew very well. I now have more than 10 cuttings from these plants growing (slowly, but surly). I've heard some mixed info on citronella. At Lowe’s its labeled mosquito plant. Does it repel mosquitoes? IDK I’m in the desert. BUT I can say to date no insects or animals have eaten it or choose to hang out in it. So I do feel it’s a natural insect repellent/somewhat control.

With respects to rodent pest... I really need to attract good birds. Only see the crap
birds in my yard. Going to look into an Owl
Box as well. I too do not want a cat. I have a smaller pit mix (just under 50 pound) that has caught 4 healthy rats. I will most likely be looking into Rat terriers and/or Jack Russell mixes in the near future to help with rodent problems! Tired of setting traps.


----------



## queen koopa (May 1, 2021)

Danimal said:


> I added Bees to the homestead this year, just one hive for now. I haven't quite gotten them all named. To be honest, it's a nightmare, you have to come up with a couple hundred names a day.
> 
> So, I am more focused on natural pest control. To the already too long todo list, Bat houses, Martin house, I plant citronella everywhere and I am going to plant some lemon grass as well all for insects. I'd rather not have a traditional mouser, not a cat person, only if it becomes necessary. So as I read Toms falconer post , it reminded me that I had Owl nest boxes on the list. We see lots of diurnal raptors, Redtails, Broadwings, Coopers, and Kites are some of the more common daily sightings if you take the time to look.
> 
> We have 4 species of owl living on the property I have heard and seen all 4, haven't found any hidey-holes yet but the only one I don't have a general idea of its area is the screech. The other 3 are great horned, Barred and Barn owl. I am going to build one for each species and see if I can attract more to the property. If it works and it is not cost prohibitive because of location, I may webcam some if I can reach. Have any of you put up a nesting box for an owl? Any input is appreciated.


Do you have pigeons and doves on property? They infest mine....


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 1, 2021)

I live in a semi rural area in Oregon. I have all sort of predators, and owls are high on my list. They are great hunters, they are rip and tear eaters and I am afraid for my box turtles. I'd like to see a big Owl scoping out Mary Knobbins...he'd be sorry...lol


----------



## queen koopa (May 1, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I live in a semi rural area in Oregon. I have all sort of predators, and owls are high on my list. They are great hunters, they are rip and tear eaters and I am afraid for my box turtles. I'd like to see a big Owl scoping out Mary Knobbins...he'd be sorry...lol


Right! Big ol Sulcata


----------



## Ink (May 1, 2021)

Not Mary!


----------



## Danimal (May 4, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> Do you have pigeons and doves on property? They infest mine....


We have some dove, not many though. Lately I have only seen a pair of ring necks near one of the feeders. Although I have an area that we shoot, we don't hunt here and sometimes it feels like they are hiding out on our property, there are so many. There is a family of foxes on the property, A herd of deer that lives between me and the 300 acres across the road. coyotes, tons of rabbit, an the ever present coons and opossums.


----------

